
Porting a 15 yr old .NET 1.1 Virtual CPU Tiny OS school project to .NET Core 2.0 - riqbal
https://www.hanselman.com/blog/PortingA15YearOldNET11VirtualCPUTinyOperatingSystemSchoolProjectToNETCore20.aspx
======
taspeotis

        Porting a 15 year old .NET 1.1 Virtual CPU Tiny OS school project to .NET 2.0 (hanselman.com)
        2 points by riqbal 33 minutes ago
    

This title is misleading, it's .NET Core 2.0, not .NET. The blog post gets it
right.

~~~
riqbal
Sorry for that. I've edited the title

